# Goldfish



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi

My little guy wanted fish, so I put together a little tank with goldfish for him. Nothing fancy, 10gal and Eq I had from before, an eheim 2213 and a refugium (to be filled with plants) for bio filtration.

All in all there's a throng on 13 babies getting fat on spiralina flakes. 

Uhm, here's the thing, been so long since I kept goldfish that I don't know what the best food is for them. I know the basics: try to moisten the flakes to avoid the getting air in, feed 3-5 times daily to keep their digestive track free of air ...

What else?
I use some unknown to me name spirulina flakes. 
...and I am opened to your wise suggestions. 

And yes, as they get bigger I'll exchange them with babies, I am not allowed to get a bigger tank


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard they really like peas.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Peas will work great, but I really would suggested that if you want a simple setup to get white cloud mountain minnows instead. Stays small, is cool water and waaaaay lower maintenance than goldfish. I'd say 13 white clouds in a 10 gallon is enough of a load.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

He Marius,
Yes White Clouds would be better but he is dealing with the "child" factor.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Mar!!!
Glad to see your lil guy is showing interest in our so early in life.
How about about a group of female bettas or a nice CT/HM male?
You could even a low maintenance/tech planted tank with the bettas.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Goldfish are already in getting fatter every day. Child factor is THE factor.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

If its temporary , you could manage for a bit but maintaince is key.Ideally it would be nice to have a larger setup.As for various foods,here's a few you might consider:

Frozen foods:bloodworms(not often)brine shrimp,daphnia
Human foods: peas(shelled and hulled),spinach,carrots,squash,beet tops (obviously cooked until tender)
Flakes: I would not use at all,too many issues with constipation and intestinal blockage
Pellets:Non floating and try sinking way better,should had a decent protein content(Various brands out there you make the choice)

Hope this helps


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Marius,

I feed my goldfish twice a day, I make a gel food for them - salmon, pureed veggies (baby food), multivitamin in the a.m., some veggie based for an evening meal, supplemented with algae wafer, pellets dainichi or nls, occasional cube of mysis shrimp. Fresh veggies, mainly zuchinni, duckweed that I skim from other tanks.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys


----------

